# What do you think about this domain name headservers.com



## X3host (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello,


I have this domain name since months headservers.com


what do you think about it ? can i use it for Dedicated servers or vps and dedicated ?


----------



## HostPace (Jul 22, 2016)

A Great name " HeadServers.com - Long live Head Servers.", I would use it for the VPS and Dedicated server sell for sure.


----------



## WiredBlade (Jul 26, 2016)

It is good for SEO as you have server in the domain name itself. But personally I feel 'head servers' to be a bit strange.


----------



## Walnuthost (Aug 7, 2016)

I agree with WiredBlade here that the domain is great for SEO. Of course, you can surely use it  for Dedicated or vps servers.


----------



## AndriusP (Aug 8, 2016)

Domain name like every company. It is only good for seo, but nothing else, hard to remember.


----------



## webhostuk (Aug 8, 2016)

But still make sure you need to work on brand building without this no name is worth its value.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 8, 2016)

> the domain is great for SEO.



Maybe if he was looking for staff for his restaurant.  The top two google search results for 'head servers', and 4 out of 10 on the first page of results, pertain to head servers in restaurants, and 7 of 8 related google searches pertain to restaurant staff.



> *Searches related to head servers*
> 
> 
> head server job description
> ...



Headservers is an improvement over ComBoZo though...


----------



## Anonymously (Aug 9, 2016)

It's alright. Definitely memorable.


----------



## copperhost (Nov 21, 2016)

good name you can use it for both


----------



## Webhostpython (Nov 29, 2016)

I think that's an excellent domain name that has great SEO value. More importantly though, there is just so much you can do with that domain name in terms of marketing/branding


----------



## ChuckC (Dec 5, 2016)

Seems a little sexual, could be just me though.


----------



## kunnu (Dec 9, 2016)

Easy to remember but most of company I use is using long name and I can't remember their name so I use bookmark with keyword.


Eg: I type "uk" (without quota) and all uk related company in bar tab show it.


----------

